# Can anyone give any more information on these photographs.



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

A friend found this photo album in a house in Renfrew, all the photographs are believed to date from around 1909.

I wonder if anyone can give any extra information on them?

If you also add as comments to the images FLICKR then they can be seen by people not on this forum.

PHOTO ALBUM


----------

